# I need so much help. (Unidentified Network/Access: Local Only)



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

I am so sorry to bother you all with this issue. I am sure you probably get this a lot with Vista users. It would mean so much to me if someone on here could take the time out to help me because I literally feel as if I'm at a breaking point right now. 

I am about as sharp as a butter knife when it comes to computer issues. So I don't want to mess my laptop up.

Okay....so this is my problem. I have had At&t's Uverse installed at my house last week and everything went well...I guess. But when it came down to the Tec getting my compaq laptop to connect to the internet by wireless it would say 

Unidentified Network
Access: Local Only 

The Tec spent like 2 hours alone with I guess Uverse support people on the phone trying to figure out the issue...but no-go. :sayno: I can connect to internet just fine via Ethernet though.

The Tec said it might have something to do with my Vista's firewall or some kind of setting on my laptop.

So I here I am now....trying to figure out what to do. Can yall please help me....I feel like I am on the verge of tears.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

hello.......anyone.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Sorry to hear about your frustrations. Let's see what we can do for you.

Do you know the LogIn (UserName and Password) to get it to your router's config page? Just have it handy. I will have you do some tests and possibly some modifications alter on.

For now.....Please provide an IPCONFIG ALL of your computer:
Click on Start => in search box type cmd press enter. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks so much for the welcome and for coming to my aid. I really needed it. =) okay....I hope I did this right.....please bare with me. lol 




Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Lakia>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Larry-Computer
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007 802.11b/g WiFi Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-4E-5F-2E-20
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.69(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, November 18, 2010 5:25:02 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 19, 2010 5:25:02 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Fast Ethern
et NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-16-53-46-E1
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.70(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, November 18, 2010 5:26:47 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, November 19, 2010 5:26:47 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 18:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.gateway.2wire.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 19:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Lakia>


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

2xg said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> *Do you know the LogIn (UserName and Password) to get it to your router's config page?* Just have it handy. I will have you do some tests and possibly some modifications alter on.



Uhhhhh, yeah I think I have it for you.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You have a working ipconfig /all on oth wired and wireless connection, which one is not working?

Have you tried disabling/enabling the wireless or wired connection from Control Panel=> Network and Internet Connections?

Any Firewall or Security Software installed like McAfee or Norton?

If it's a wireless connection, try this:
Remove all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

ok uhhh....I don't think the wireless connection is not working. I am online using my laptop with my ethernet cord. 

I completely removed my norton's firewall thingy using its removal tool.

No, I haven;t tried disabling/enabling the wireless or wired connection...i guess i am going to try and do that now.


I dunno if this help you out any but a couple week's ago I was over my family's house and I was able to use their wifi on my laptop with no problem. But it doesn't seem to work at my house. =/


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

okay, I dunno if I did the disabling/enabling right but I went too 

Network and Sharing Center>Manage wireless networks>*my network* properties>Enable Atheros connection settings

I check marked the box


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay, I think I am connected to my router because you know in the network and internet section they show that little picture of

Your Computer--------------Network-----------------Internet


Well My computer is already connected to my network........I just can't get my network to connect to the internet now.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You're gonna need to be extremely patient waiting for my replies.

Did you follow my instruction on how to remove wireless profiles then reconnect again.

Also check your browser if it's using any proxy settings remove it if there's one setup.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay, I am so sorry for rushing you. I will wait forever for you if I have too. lol 


but I did remove the wireless profile (only have one) and reconnected it....still the same. Local only.

Uhhh....how do I check browser for proxy settings?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

How to remove Proxy settings?

EDIT: Also, if above suggestion didn't work....Click Start, on search box, and then type *devmgmt.msc* press enter. From Device Manager, locate the Network Adapters, expand it find your wireless adapter, right click on it Disable then Enable it back.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you...going to check it out now


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

okay, I removed my proxy setting on both firefox and IE


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tested your wireless connection if you can connect to the Internet?


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Still says local only ......*sigh*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's do aPower Cycle.

Also, pls. go back to *Post #12*, I have added something.

Test your connection after, also FYI...I will be in and out.:grin:

If it still 'No Go', pls. have the router's LogIn handy, we might need it to access/modify your router's settings.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

okay, I just did what u said in post 12......didn't work lol. 

so i am going to try the power cycle thingy


----------



## AAArdvark (Nov 19, 2010)

Elle001,
Here at home: AT&T U-verse, 2Wire.net access to Regional Gateway (downstairs), HP computer, Windows 7 (AND Windows Vista), Windows Mail for email. (I know everyone, Uverse Tech Support included, says it can't be done. NO WINDOWS MAIL in Windows 7!!) But it certainly can. And does.
Be patient, someone here in the forum WILL get you fixed!

I had imense problems with the original AT&T U-verse installation from day one. Their man spent six hours here trying to get the 2Wire Network Adaptor working on a brand new high end HP desktop computer. Couldn't do it. Sent another guy out here a week later. No help. I made many calls to U-verse tech support, many hours on the phone, no help. After a month of frustration, I found and fixed the problem myself. Here's what the problem was:

AT&T installer was trying to install an EXTERNAL usb (plug in) Network Adaptor (2Wire) on a computer which came with an INTERNAL network adapter already installed internally. (However, it's antenna was not hooked up). Well, either adapter would have worked, but NOT both at the same time. So, I removed his, screwed the HP's antenna on the back of the computer, set up the 2Wire software (from the CD that the AT&T technician had left here) and wouldn't you know............ full connectivity! Called U-verse tech support, set up my email account (in Windows Vista) and all worked perfectly.

Elle001, none of the above may help, but know that you are not alone. There are some brilliant, knowledgable folks here on the forum who can, (and likely will) get you through this. Hang tough! Any future computer related problems you encounter, feel free to email me. I may not have the answer, but likely I can point you to where you will find someone who has, and will.

AAArdvark


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If the Power Cycle didn't work either, then time to logon to your router's config. page.

Click here=> http://192.168.1.254
It will prompt for the UserName and Password and you should know these info.
Locate Wireless page, go to the Wireless Security, yours is probably setup as either WEP, WPA or WPA2. Please remove the security for now, save your settings, exit out the router's config page. Restart your computer then try to connect.

If you are able to get a solid connection try the WEP Security first, let it generate the encryption key, then try connecting. If you're able to connect now it's time to increase your wireless security to either WPA or WPA2. You may always go back to WEP security if WPA won't work for you.

Please update us with your progress and thanks for waiting patiently.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

ok i did the power cycle thangy...and no go


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Wait....pls. go back to Network and Sharing Center, pld. change your Network Location? Are you on Public, please try Home or Private then test your connection again. If you're on Home, then try Public.

Have you done *Post#20*?


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah.I am about to try #20 now, then if not I am going to try AAArdark's idea.

Thank you for being so patience with me 2xg, it really means a lot to me. 


AAA, don't leave us yet...i need all the help I can get haha


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls. go back to Post# 22, I modified my Post.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

i think I am public on.......so set it to private?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Private or Home, pls give it a shot before you try modifying your network security.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

okay....i changed it to private. Nothing. 

You think I should so AAA's idea before that security one?


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

The wifi works just fine on the main computer in my house (But that has XP on it)


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It's up to you....I've helped members with similar case as yours and changing the Security worked for them. Your call.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

ok, imma try your method then.....i hope this works


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

ok i turned my security off...but now this is what it says when i try to connect to my network...

*The settings saved on this computer for the network do not match the requirements of the network*


----------



## jrstanley (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey there, I would just to make sure I understand your problem correctly. You have a router with wifi and you're having problems getting internet access on your laptop, but your main computer does have internet access (over wifi or is it hardwired?) is that correct?


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

jrstanley said:


> Hey there, I would just to make sure I understand your problem correctly. You have a router with wifi and you're having problems getting internet access on your laptop, but your main computer does have internet access (over wifi or is it hardwired?) is that correct?



I believe you are correct and my main computer is going off of wifi. :smile:


----------



## jrstanley (Nov 19, 2010)

Well in order to fix the problem in post #31 you need to open Network and Sharing Center and in the sidebar on the left there should be a button that says Manage Wireless Networks, click that and delete your network out of the list. Then reconnect to the network and it will have the new settings from the router

Also, have restarted your computer at all since you have been trying to connect to the internet?


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

*sigh* its getting late and I got to to bed....I got to get up in the morning for school. 


Hopefully there will be able to be a way to fix this tomorrow. :sad: Thanx everyone for your help tonight.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

jrstanley said:


> Well in order to fix the problem in post #31 you need to open Network and Sharing Center and in the sidebar on the left there should be a button that says Manage Wireless Networks, click that and delete your network out of the list. Then reconnect to the network and it will have the new settings from the router
> 
> Also, have restarted your computer at all since you have been trying to connect to the internet?



Thanks, I fixed it....everything is set back into the default settings now. *sigh*


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok, I am signing off for tonight everyone. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you able to connect now without the Security? If you are make sure to try WEP this time then you have to match the security from your computer again.

I hope that you had a goodnight sleep.:grin:

*jrstanley* - Thanks for your assistance while I was away.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

*sigh* so I change my settings to no security, restarted my laptop and tried to connect to my wifi without my security and it said

*The settings saved on this computer for the network do not match the requirements of the network

*then I tried to change my security to WEP but it wouldn't even let me savethe changes on my account because it said this

*Errors*

*The custom pass phrase entered is not valid for the selected encryption type.*

*WEP encryption requires either 10 hexadecimal characters or 5 ASCII characters to enable 64-bit encryption and 26 hexadecimal characters or 13 ASCII characters to enable 128-bit encryption.*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

There's something that you're doing wrong, it shd be simple to remove then reconnect to your wireless network. Make sure that you have the CORRECT network security key. Did you have have your router auto generate you the passphrase? You are so close on getting connected to your wireless network.

Remove all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

*cries* I knew it had to be me......why is everything so difficult to me. I am so close yet so far away. 

Okay I am going to read this guide you sent to me. Thanx.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Just take it easy, read the guide that I sent you, you might want to go back to the router's config first and auto generate the WEP encryption/passphrase, then make a note of it and follow the guide that I sent you. You can do it.

We'll be right here. :smile:


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

okay....so I deleted the network from my list thingy......now I clicked the button to find available networks. 

Now I found my network and now I am about to type in my password to connect to it.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Okay....now I am connected to my network.....but I still get the Local Only thing.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Now...we're back to my previous recommendation, remove the security or Open Authentication, no passphrase to generate. From your computer remove wireless profile again, reconnect to your network without the security.

Also, restart your computer Tap F8 and select Safe Mode with Networking, see if you can connect here without using any network security.
If this still doesn't work, I'd like you to connect to any unsecured networks, your neighbors or any Hotspots, pls let me know if it works.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

ok I took off my security and restarted my pc in safe mode.

I tried to connect to my network again but it said this next to my network name with a red x next to it
*
the settings saved on this computer for the network do not match the requirements of the network *

Then I connected to another network with no security on it (there's only 1) but it says Access: Local only on this network too


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Didn't you say that you had a Security software installed? What was it? What do you have installed in your computer now?
For now pls download and install free Malwarebytes and there's no need to post the results, remove any infections found.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

Well I had norton program on here...but I removed it with their removal tool and I just erased spyware doctor off my laptop.

I will go and download the malwarebytes.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Also, it's such a long Thread and excuse me if I can't remember if I have advised you to do a System Restore, maybe go back about a week or 2 wks ago where your computer was connected to your network.

If that's not an option, if Malwarebytes didn't do the trick, let's try *scannow*. Here's an entire guide.

Open an elevated command prompt. To do this, click Start, click All Programs, click Accessories, right-click Command Prompt, and then click Run as administrator. If you are prompted for an administrator password or for a confirmation, type the password, or click Allow.
Type the following command, and then press ENTER: 
*sfc /scannow*


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

oh, you never recommended that yet, lol. okay, I am going to try a system restore......brb. I hope this works lol


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Sometimes those simple steps can be overlooked. Well, I gave you the sfc command also in case restore didn't work. You'll be pre-occupied for a little while.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

I did a system restore to the farthest point I couldgo and nothing


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

ok....gonna do the other thing you said to do in post 49


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

ok......i dunno what I am doing wrong. I am stuck on this part



Open an elevated command prompt.
Type the following command, and then press ENTER: *findstr /C:"[SR] Cannot repair member file" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >sfcdetails.txt*
*Note* The Sfcdetails.txt file contains details from every time that the System File Checker tool has been run on the computer. The file includes information about files that were not repaired by the System File Checker tool. Verify the date and time entries to determine the problem files that were found the last time that you ran the System File Checker tool.
Type the following command, and then press ENTER: edit sfcdetails.txt
The Sfcdetails.txt file uses the following format: Date/Time SFC detail


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

ugh.....i feel like ripping my hair out


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

I wish I had XP on this laptop *cries*


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm back only for a short period of time. Sorry if your issue hasn't been resolved, it looks like that there's more complicated issue in your computer *Elle001* if you can't perform scannow.

Let's try something else and easy. Find any USB wireless network adapter, ask any friends of yours, or maybe go to a nearest store, make sure that you'll be able to return it without any hassles. I'd like you to install that one and connect to your network.

Vista is such a pain and well known for these type of issues.

If the USB network adapter didn't work, I'll have you do a Vista Repair. You will need your Vista CD/DVD for this and follow this guide.

Yes, I agree with you, XP is way better, I've downgraded my previous work computer with Vista to XP Pro bec of too many issues. Windows 7 is another alternate.

Another alternative solution, please see Post# 19 - AAArdvark Advice.

Take it easy Elle001...I'll check out your Thread later on.


----------



## AAArdvark (Nov 19, 2010)

Elle001 said:


> I wish I had XP on this laptop *cries*


Elle001,

AAARdvark here.

Been following ur posts. Sorry for the grief ur going through. As an outsider, I have a rough picture, and here's what I know.

You have a working laptop.
Your laptop has Windows Vista installed on it.
Your OS of choice is Windows XP.
(Remark: Vista is just fine, (32 bit & 64 bit), it does not look or feel like XP, so?).
You're doing just fine.
You _*were*_ able to connect to the Internet wirelessly at your parent's house with your laptop.
Your laptop works. You _*can*_ connect.
Your network adapter is just fine, and its driver is ok. Else, it would not have worked successfully at your parent's house.
Your hard drive is just fine. Your OS is just fine. The means which allows you to do all this is just fine. Else you'd not have been successful at your parent's house.
The difference I see is: you cannot get _*full connectivity*_ in the house where you live.
Where you live, you are trying (and failing) to connect through AT&T's U-verse's Regional Gateway, not a common, garden variety router. 
To do so, you must abide by their (U-verse ) setup requirements, "U-verse's Regional Gateway". Any deviation is akin to typing a wrong password--denial. No go, nada.
Since everything,..... your laptop, your Vista OS, your hard drive, and your network card _*does*_ work successfully (at your parent's house), and it does _*not *_through AT&T's U-verse.......at home......... sniff sniff............ smells like ah U-verse problem, eh?
Elle001, been there and done that! Identical IP, identical OS, identical U-verse home setup, identical "Motorola Regional Gateway as you.
My understanding is that this is not an uncommon situation.
To resolve the dilemma, (instead of trying this and that, ripping out this and that, altering this and that, testing every possible remedy and messing up the computer completely............ I dialed 1-800-288-2020
Number sound familiar? It should, it's AT&T's U-verse's customer support line.
If you do, you'll need to have the person who initially signed up for the U-verse service make the call, customer support will ask for security info, such as Passcode, and perhaps a few other security questions to validate that you are who who's account you are about to alter, (or authorised by him/her to do so) and entitled to U-verse customer support.
Explain _*clearly*_ what is_* not*_ working. What_* is*_ working. Stifle any and all urges to throttle the person you're talking with. He or she is just doing their job, and will follow a procedure that may seem tedious to you. You are asking for help, right?
Trust me, I have been through the same problem as you, same AT&T U-verse company.
They'll walk you through various procedures, in logical steps, and reset your connectivity to_* full Internet Access*_. Done!
If you seem to be getting nowhere after following his/her directives, politely ask for "_*tier two*_" support. A supervisor will then handle your call, and likely knows enough more about your situation (and their setup procedure) to to get done what you need done. In that regard, U-verse tech support is great! (Brought a delightful smile to my face.............. when I went through what you're giong through.)
So,............ that's what I know.

Folks on the forum are a lot smarter than I, and if you strike out with U-verse, someone here _*will*_ help you get right. B4 you mash your computer 'tryin stuff, give U-verse a shot. Worked for me, with all the same setup as you, and the same problem as you. Nothing to lose at this point? 'Cept gittin er done'!

When you do, post here that you did............. lotta folks care.

Best to you,
AAArdvark


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

SO I did take AAA's advice and called and spent like almost 2 hours on the phone with a U-verse Tec

and I found out its definitely some kind of setting or program on Vista that is keeping me from connecting to the internet.  

Just don't know what yet.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Exactly...and this is what we've been doin' since the beginning of this Thread. AT&T didn't help you troubleshoot any settings in your computer?


> and I found out its definitely some kind of setting or program on Vista that is keeping me from connecting to the internet.
> 
> Just don't know what yet.


Can you please try to take your laptop somewhere else? Make sure to remove the wireless profiles that you have stored and try connecting to any unsecured Wi-fi or Hotspots. I know tha I had you connect to your neighbors and that didn't work, but this time please take your laptop somewhere else.

=======================
*also*...From your wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.

=======================
Let's also change your Auto IP(DHCP) to *Static IP*. Here's How.


----------



## Elle001 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Update: *

So after giving up on trying to figure out what happen. My dad let a friend at work look over my laptop to see what was wrong with it. He fixed my problem...but I don't know what it was since my dad forgot. -_- (He's very uncomputer savvy--lol) And the the guy put Windows 7 on it for me and got rid of gay VISTA. I was such a happy camper when I turned my laptop on and sat a big 7 on my screen lol.

Now I can go online through wireless and everything. I am so happy now. Thank you guys for your help. It really means a lot to me. *jumps around* lol


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad to hear that your issue has been resolved by installing Windows 7. Yes definitely agree, Vista is such a pain.


----------

